# Brings a tear to my eye



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I came home from work today and was sitting on the porch having a cold one.
My monster in the box prop has taken up permenant residence on the porch (im too lazy to carry it to the basement). Anyway. I was sitting there and my 2.5 year old son walked out the front door and walked over to the MIB and said "manster in a boc". I believe that this is probably the most complex thing he has uttered yet. It brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ha! Too cute, krough!  I can't wait to see what my little nephew comes up with when he starts talking!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's great! Get him hooked young. :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah yes, one of the moments you will always remember. My 10 year old son wants to stick a knife in my tombstone to make it look better, wants to help me with all of my props. My 6 year old son takes after my wife and wants to know why I am still thinking about halloween lol. Oh well, it brings balance to my life.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

My 2 yo boy is just getting to the point where he gets scared of all the monsters around the house. Last year it didn't bother him at all... Any suggestions?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It will really bring a tear to your eye when he is a teen-ager. And he can say Dad I need the car keys for my date and 40 bucks. That is where I am at. Can you see the tears in my eyes? LOL.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What brings a tear to my eyes is the thought of Krough still having 20 some odd years of child rearing to go.....sob....... lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah Krough!!!! I'm sooo glad you got to share that special moment with your son.  

When my nephew was 3 years old, he and my brother and sister-in-law came to visit me on Halloween. I was just finishing setting up all my props in the front lawn when they arrived. He was Buzz Lightyear and he was a little apprehensive of me and hubby (we were dressed as the Ghostly Gal and Ghostly Gentlemen). After a while he warmed up to us (after I gave him his goody bag and presents) and they we all went outside so I could show off my props. The only thing I had to do was chalk out the hubby on the side walk (crime scene) and when I finished chalking out hubby, Buzz decided he wanted a chalk outline too and laid on the ground. We just looked at each other and started to chalk him out. My sister-in-law took the pictures of this and it has become on of my desktop themes. Man, it just brings a tear to my eye just thinking of it.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

That's awesome, Krough and Weiner!

The little girls next door are all hyped up for Halloween after I told them I was going to have moving props. They *had* to come over and help las year, so I let one hold a wrench on the nuts while I tightened some bolts, and let the older one take the hot glue gun and put skull finials on the cemetary fence.

They think ol' Torg is a great playmate/crazy uncle!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> My 2 yo boy is just getting to the point where he gets scared of all the monsters around the house. Last year it didn't bother him at all... Any suggestions?


Maybe take him to a Toys'R Us of some toy dept that has monster type toys and see if they scare him. If he likes one buy it.

First talk to him about it. I've found that even very young kids are pretty sophisticated, it is just in their own way. Ask him which monsters scare him. Have him act out what is so scary. (they usually love to do this!  ) Then ask him which monsters he likes. He may not like any. Or since he knows monsters are supposed to be scary he is being scared of them on purpose. One of our sons did this with clowns. Since everyone always says they don't like them or they were scary he exhibited that, but he was the one laughing the loudest at the circus! 

Do you make Halloween props? Does he know this? Has he seen you? Maybe let him "make" his own monster. Or even draw one. He may make something that is scary but acceptable to himself. Or he may make the thing that scares him the most.

Whatever you choose to do, make it fun. That is the most important part!
:jol:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> My 2 yo boy is just getting to the point where he gets scared of all the monsters around the house. Last year it didn't bother him at all... Any suggestions?


Interesting. My 2 kids 2.5 and 6 years old are not scared of any of my homemade props, and In fact get really excited when I start building something new (this makes me wonder about my prop making skills LOL).
We did how ever go to the halloween store last october and both of them screamed their heads off.
a few observations.
1. They see me make the props (and in some cases help), I think this lessens the chance that they will think its real.
2. I have a rule "No blood, no guts" I dont have a single prop that has blood or guts hanging, spewing forth, or otherwise. When we went to the Halloween store the majority of the props were severed heads, and bloody body parts. Most of my props I build I try and go for a highly creepy or disturbing factor.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Check out my pics and look at "chip off the ole block". My 5 year old, he was 3 at the time of the pic, is not scared of my props. Some of his first words strung together was "mommy loves spooky." He has started saying at night, "will a monster get me?" I reassure him and he's then cool. I don't do gore and guts either (well, there might be a gut on the trail this year but what he doesn't know won't hurt him!)


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

krough said:


> Interesting. My 2 kids 2.5 and 6 years old are not scared of any of my homemade props, and In fact get really excited when I start building something new (this makes me wonder about my prop making skills LOL).
> We did how ever go to the halloween store last october and both of them screamed their heads off.
> a few observations.
> 1. They see me make the props (and in some cases help), I think this lessens the chance that they will think its real.
> 2. I have a rule "No blood, no guts" I dont have a single prop that has blood or guts hanging, spewing forth, or otherwise. When we went to the Halloween store the majority of the props were severed heads, and bloody body parts. Most of my props I build I try and go for a highly creepy or disturbing factor.


I also let them help, it's a good test of patience and sanity!!  
Also my daughter (6) found it helps if we name them. That's not scary Daddy, that's just Marty.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I don't have any little ones anymore, but I/we tend to name our props, too. Like our pets. Makes for interesting explanations if they come up in conversations with friends.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I do the same thing IshWitch!!! I don't know what it is but I think it's because you took the time to create or put it together that makes it that special. It's definitely a bonding issue.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I was reading this the other day and it just brought a smile to my face because when I was little my neighbors would do a pretty nice looking graveyard walkup and I would always be amazed by it and wanted to stay. The thing I like most about the little ones is they dont run around smashing pumpkins and when it happens most of them get sad like I did when I was a little kid. I remeber one time when I was ah lets say 4 or 5 and someone came by to smash my pumpkin, the next morning I woke up crying about it lol. Anyways great story!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Vlad said:


> What brings a tear to my eyes is the thought of Krough still having 20 some odd years of child rearing to go.....sob....... lol


*hehe .. wait .. why am I laughing? I still have that long also, my daughter is two and my son is eight Long way to go :googly:​*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have not yet had the pleasure of bearing children ---- coming soon. My spouse is not lets say "mr. halloween" He hates that I get this excited so early in the year. (probably because Im not creative and he is and I want him to exicute all my ideas) anyway... he keeps saying that were gonna scare our kids when they go in the basement or garage (where the reaper and casket are) I keep saying it will desensitize them early. Whats wrong with that? I dont have cable so gotta mess with their heads somehow....

We will see im sure - I think I will put a little skull mask on my little one (if I ever have children) when he/she is born just to bug the @#[email protected] out of him. LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> I have not yet had the pleasure of bearing children ---- coming soon. My spouse is not lets say "mr. halloween" He hates that I get this excited so early in the year. (probably because Im not creative and he is and I want him to exicute all my ideas) anyway... he keeps saying that were gonna scare our kids when they go in the basement or garage (where the reaper and casket are) I keep saying it will desensitize them early. Whats wrong with that? I dont have cable so gotta mess with their heads somehow....
> 
> We will see im sure - I think I will put a little skull mask on my little one (if I ever have children) when he/she is born just to bug the @#[email protected] out of him. LOL.


I have two step kids I can send you Hellrazor. They are teenagers, but if you can handle teenagers then you can handle changing poopy pants.


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *hehe .. wait .. why am I laughing? I still have that long also, my daughter is two and my son is eight Long way to go :googly:​*


Tell me about it! Our first child is now just over 3 months- she'll have to put up with me for many scary years to come! Or vice versa.


----------

